# Super Bowl Champion New England Patriots?



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Should we just go ahead and annoint the Patriots as the winners of the super bowl? 19-0.

I am NOT a Patriots fan, but I just don't see the Giants beating them. I thought that the Packers, had they won, would have given them a go, but ... the Giants, I don't think so.

I see the superbowl going down much like today's AFC Championship game. Even if Brady and company have a bad day (which clearly, they didn't play their best today), they're just too good.... Even if the Giants could force Brady into a bad day like he had today, I'm not sure they'll be able to take advantage of it (much the way the Chargers today, were unable to take advantage of Brady's mistakes).


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

On any given Sunday...


----------



## CrestronPro (Nov 25, 2007)

I think there is something wrong with my HR21-700. I was watching the NFC Championship game and it showed the Giants had a higher score at the end. I'll call D* Monday and see if they can get me a new box to fix this problem :nono2:

Seriously - the Giants game planned a much better game than my Pack, and deserved to win. I sure hope they can give the Patriots a run, but it'll take a heck of a showing.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

I wouldn't crown anyone yet.
That's why they play the game 

The Giants took care of St. Favre. Maybe they can cook something up for Brady.
Of course the Green Bay played their part in the debacle. 

And I am the #1 Giants-hater around...


----------



## ycebar (Oct 27, 2007)

Giants gave the Patriots a good game the last week of the season, hopefully they can again


----------



## GP_23 (Sep 13, 2007)

I hope for the Patriots to steam roll the G-Men! Now I still feel like the Twilight Zone, or maybe it is the alcohol talking, but wasn't it supposed to be a Packers vs. Patriots Super Bowl?


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Steve said:


> On any given Sunday...


I know.... and that's why they play the games.

But, seriously, this is one of those games that if they play 10 times, the Patriots probably win 9 (and a half).  Especially with the game in Arizona, where weather won't be a factor.

Don't get me wrong, I'll be glued to the TV, and I'll root like heck for the Giants, but I don't see much more than the slightest glimmer of hope for a Patriots loss.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

GP_23 said:


> I hope for the Patriots to steam roll the G-Men! Now I still feel like the Twilight Zone, or maybe it is the alcohol talking, but wasn't it supposed to be a Packers vs. Patriots Super Bowl?


No... it was supposed to be a Colts-Packers Super Bowl.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Not respecting a team is dangerous ! Nobody gave the Giants (Peyton's brother) a chance to beat the Cowgirls or the Packers.They will give No England a run for their money.Don't under estimate *Big Blue* !


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Should we just go ahead and annoint the Patriots as the winners of the super bowl? 19-0.
> 
> I am NOT a Patriots fan, but I just don't see the Giants beating them. I thought that the Packers, had they won, would have given them a go, but ... the Giants, I don't think so.
> 
> I see the superbowl going down much like today's AFC Championship game. Even if Brady and company have a bad day (which clearly, they didn't play their best today), they're just too good.... Even if the Giants could force Brady into a bad day like he had today, I'm not sure they'll be able to take advantage of it (much the way the Chargers today, were unable to take advantage of Brady's mistakes).


Funny, but weren't the Pats supposed to roll over the Giants in week 17? Yeah, the same Giants who played without Bradshaw. Ask Jim Kelly about Super Bowl XXV and what it's like to be heavy favorites over the Giants. The Giants won that one and will bring home the title again.

While the Pats are pretty good, they're one Rex Ryan timeout and one messed up review from not being unbeaten. Eli only threw for four TDs the last time he played the Pats. The Giants will win this one!


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

purtman said:


> Funny, but weren't the Pats supposed to roll over the Giants in week 17? Yeah, the same Giants who played without Bradshaw. Ask Jim Kelly about Super Bowl XXV and what it's like to be heavy favorites over the Giants. The Giants won that one and will bring home the title again.
> 
> While the Pats are pretty good, they're one Rex Ryan timeout and one messed up review from not being unbeaten. Eli only threw for four TDs the last time he played the Pats. The Giants will win this one!


I hope you're right.

I know the Giants are coming in hot, Eli's playing really well, while the Patriots have played JUST good enough to win the last several weeks.

I see them playing just well enough to win again, come Super Bowl Sunday.

Yes, Eli threw for four scores when the Giants last played the Patriots. But they lost. I think that, as much as that game was a "moral victory" for the Giants.... the moral victory factor goes away in the Super Bowl. Simply because, for the Patriots, they've proven that they can go out and beat the Giants, even if the Giants play a really good game (which they did in week 17).

I guess it's the pessimist in me coming out, but I don't give the Giants much hope.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

All things considered, it is hard to argue that the right 2 teams aren't playing.

New England is a "gimme" since they ran the table... so only fitting they should be in the Superbowl where they either make history by winning OR make a different kind of history by being upset.

Packers would have been a great story, with aging Favre and the gang surprising everyone (ok everyone except Chicago apparently) this season... but the Giants are in many ways a much better story. NY started slow & bad this season, had lots of doubters inside and out... and then made the monumentally brave and fan-friendly decision to play for a win that last game against New England when winning meant nothing and losing meant even less. That near-win gave them confidence that has shone through in the playoffs thus far.

In Week 17, when these 2 teams played... you know New England was trying to win... so even though they didn't play a perfect game, you have to believe the Giants have a shot to beat them. Granted, if both teams played perfect I would expect the Patriots to come out on top... but since that kind of perfection rarely happens, the door is open for the Giants to take it.

Either way we get a slice of history, and hopefully a competitive and entertaining offensive game as well. I strongly suspect this will be one of the highest ratings-getters too, at least in the modern era.


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

For me, my three favorite teams are the Pats, the G-men and the Packers. I couldn't have asked for a better final four. I'm glad that the Giants are the ones to beat the Packers, and not the Pats in the superbowl. I'd hate to be the ones that put Brent on the sidelines. I think Farve is Tom Brady without Bill. I've got a lot more respect for Eli then Payton. I think Eli has had to really scrap and fight for everything, unlike Payton who gets 15 yards everytime some brushes up against one of his recievers. All in all it should be an awesome superbowl, Like Steve said "On any given Sunday...." I can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

I think its going to be a great super bowl game, although I want the pats to win Its a matter of time before some team knocks them out I just hope they can eeck out one more and finish 19-0. As others have said they need to play the game. Go Pats


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually kind of conflicted. I'm a Patriots fan but I do love the underdog. I would have liked to have seen the '85-'86 Patriots rout the Bears and I remember what it felt like... when everyone was betting against me and they were right. I don't wish that on the Giants fans.


----------



## johnck78 (Feb 19, 2007)

I will be pulling for the Giants, if nothing else, then to break this streak. I am so tired of the "Quest for Perfection". Only in the NFL can a head coach be found guilty of cheating and then only 5 months later be named coach of the year.

Rodney Harrison will have to shoot up some more HGH so he can have a chance to pressure the QB


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

What's a guy to do? Can both teams lose? (I'm not a fan of either team...)

- Pats win. A team busted for cheating has a perfect season. Not good.

- Giants win. More of the Mannings including Archie making the circuit.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Unfortunately the NFL destroyed the evidence, so we have no idea how badly they cheated (not that I need evidence - I am a Jets fan and they got caught at the Meadowlands). 

Not a great game for me!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

johnck78 said:


> I will be pulling for the Giants, if nothing else, then to break this streak. I am so tired of the "Quest for Perfection". Only in the NFL can a head coach be found guilty of cheating and then only 5 months later be named coach of the year.


My vote for coach of the year would be either Coughlin or McCarthy. The NY Press was speculating that Coughlin might be fired at the end of last season, and was literally screaming for his head after the Giants dropped the first two games this season, with the defense giving up 80 points to Dallas and Green Bay.

And McCarthy seems to have completely turned around the Pack in only 2 years.

We all knew going into the season that the Pats were gonna be good, so they're really playing _less _above expectations than Coughlin's or McCarthy's teams. Just my .02. /steve


----------



## brownram (Jan 18, 2007)

twistedT said:


> For me, my three favorite teams are the Pats, the G-men and the Packers. I couldn't have asked for a better final four. I'm glad that the Giants are the ones to beat the Packers, and not the Pats in the superbowl. I'd hate to be the ones that put Brent on the sidelines. I think Farve is Tom Brady without Bill. I've got a lot more respect for Eli then Payton. I think Eli has had to really scrap and fight for everything, unlike Payton who gets 15 yards everytime some brushes up against one of his recievers. All in all it should be an awesome superbowl, Like Steve said "On any given Sunday...." I can't wait :biggrin:


GET OVER IT AND PLAY BY THE RULES


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Guess how many teams scored 30 points or more against New England this year?


Spoiler



One. The Giants in week 17


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

C'mon G-men!


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

brownram said:


> GET OVER IT AND PLAY BY THE RULES


:lol: I forgot about the Payton jab! :lol: Oh and by the way, the spy cameras are gone and its as I suspected..... They made no difference the Pats are still rolling!!


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

The Patriots had a Rematch with the Chargers and they won. They are going to have a rematch with the Giants who did play them very well that final weekend of the Regular Season. The Giants were the team who New England beat to have a Perfect Regular Season and the Giants will be the Team New England beats at Super Bowl 42 to complete the Perfect Clean Sweep Season Reg Season and playoffs to become the Greatest Football Team Ever in NFL History. They will be ready.


----------



## brownram (Jan 18, 2007)

twistedT said:


> :lol: I forgot about the Payton jab! :lol: Oh and by the way, the spy cameras are gone and its as I suspected..... They made no difference the Pats are still rolling!!


i am talking about the rule that says no contact after 5 yards that the pats got away with until the NFL made it a point to enforce the rule


----------



## brownram (Jan 18, 2007)

Msguy said:


> The Patriots had a Rematch with the Chargers and they won. They are going to have a rematch with the Giants who did play them very well that final weekend of the Regular Season. The Giants were the team who New England beat to have a Perfect Regular Season and the Giants will be the Team New England beats at Super Bowl 42 to complete the Perfect Clean Sweep Season Reg Season and playoffs to become the Greatest Football Team Ever in NFL History. They will be ready.


ONE of the greatest not THE greatest


----------



## HouseBowlrz (Jul 15, 2007)

CrestronPro said:


> I think there is something wrong with my HR21-700. I was watching the NFC Championship game and it showed the Giants had a higher score at the end. I'll call D* Monday and see if they can get me a new box to fix this problem :nono2:


I tried calling D* six times during the regular season and once during the postseason when the Redskins failed to secure victory. :lol: :lol: I didn't have any luck either in getting a replacement HR20-700 ... (the game in Foxboro was a lost cause :nono2

In all honesty, I really didn't think the Giants would make it in the first place. They weren't playing that well in December and, had they lost in Buffalo, might not have made it at all. But they seem to be playing at their best now, kicking and scratching their way back into games.

And while they are in our division, I will be pulling for them to beat the Cheaters.

cheers


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

'nuff said. 

/steve


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

I Hate Cheaters, I Loved Every Moment Of The Patriots Demise


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

So Dewey Beat Truman again?


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

LOL :lol: :lol: 


Carl Spock said:


> So Dewey Beat Truman again?


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

OK... so I'll eat my words!

I admit, I gave the Giants absolutely NO chance... especially 2 weeks ago. As the game got closer and I thought about it more... the way the Patriots played the last several weeks of the season, IF they had lost to the Giants, there would have been those who talked about the Patriots "backing into" the playoffs (as much as a 15-1 team could have backed into anything).

Really though, they didn't play well the last several weeks of the season, and the Giants did play the Pats very well in their loss.

Still, as bad as Brady and the Patriots were againts the Chargers, I just didn't think they'd have a performance like that again! (again, they won, so how "bad" can you really say they were. But it wasn't a dominating performance like they had the first half of the season).

Give a ton of credit to the Giants - they played one hell of a game. I enjoyed this game more than any superbowl in quite some time. I enjoyed watching Peyton win last year, but this one was an even better story (I haven't had a horse in this race since the niners won in '94, so I haven't had a rooting interest in A LOOOOONG time).

Congrats to the Giants, Eli, Amani, Michael Strahan, and the rest of the gang. What a terrific game!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> OK... so I'll eat my words!
> 
> I admit, I gave the Giants absolutely NO chance...


<---- Me too!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow what an upset!


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

<---------Me too! I was hoping the giants would win. But, I bet the Patriots would.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> <---- Me too!


I'll eat my words, but I won't go so far as to defile my avatar space with a Giants helmet...

Come on, these are the same New York Giants who pummeled Joe all those years ago... I can overlook that for a few hours and root for them to beat the Patriots, but now that they've done the deed... No more love from me! 

(Although, I am a fan of both Manning boys so it was fun to see Eli win it, even if he IS a Giant!)


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

A bet's a bet ..


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Unbelievable game. Sure, I was disappointed in the result, but how long a list would you have if you took all the 'moments' in the 4th quarter where the game would have changed *completely* on one play? Like that unreal catch after Manning *somehow* escaped 3 different would-be sackers or the dropped interception, etc, etc.

That's what makes for a thrilling game.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Could you bet losers at least have picked different Giant's logos so we could still tell you apart?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm away on vacation and a guy down here had a great t-shirt ready to put on as soon as the game ended. It read:

*NEW ENGLAND... 18 wins and one GIANT loss.
*
Loved it.  /steve


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Some called it an "upset". "Upset"? Nowhere near what people are calling it. I told my wife before the Tampa game that Big Blue was going to win the Super Bowl! YES!!!


----------

